# mushrooms growing in my soil!!!



## growbud420 (Oct 6, 2009)

yo wassup all?

i am currently LST-ing a plant in a cupboard in my bedroom, and i have noticed for about three weeks now, there are little mushrooms growing in the soil, randomly all over.
i have a clean soil mix, roughly 20 percent perlite, 80 percent 'Evergreen' soil mix i brought from local hardware store.
just wondering if anyone has ever seen something like this before?


----------



## HHGTTG420 (Oct 6, 2009)

That's strange, you got any pics? Could be something that was in the feed or spores that were floating around. Have the plants been outside at all?


----------



## jdizzy (Oct 8, 2009)

No, but mushrooms generally grow in high humidity. So i would check that and the air circulation. Spores are everywhere, thats why some of us us hepa filters on the intake, but does pay to start with a good clean soil.


----------



## anon1122 (Oct 8, 2009)

talk about getting two birds stoned at once. now that's efficiency.


----------



## Redeflect (Oct 8, 2009)

just because they are mushrooms doesn't mean they are edible and not poisonous.


----------



## anon1122 (Oct 9, 2009)

wow, someone doesn't understand humor.


----------



## That 5hit (Oct 9, 2009)

post pics or shut the hell up


----------



## Corbat420 (Oct 9, 2009)

That 5hit said:


> post pics or shut the hell up


my thoughts exactly......

that, and your plants cant look to great with that high of humidity....... mycylium takes a while to grow from spores, and it needs brutal humidity...... humidity that the plants cant handle.......

unless there some weird mushroom i've never heard of lol....


----------



## svchop889 (Oct 9, 2009)

i have a mushroom growing on my lap. wow this story is exciting


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 9, 2009)

whats your watering schedule like?

does your soil stay soaked for long periods of time?


----------



## bone inc. (Oct 22, 2009)

i too had mushrooms growing in my cab for a while there. the humidity was at 56% and i was usingcarbon filter on intake and exaust.. i was watering every 3-4 days cleaned up around the soil and saw nice lookin shrooms coming up... i also have an aligator in my room and his tank lets of alot of humidity.. thats probly y i got the shrooms but it dont explain y i have them in the soil inside of a grow cab.. anyone else out there have the same occurance?


----------



## think2toke (Oct 22, 2009)

Well just like plants "shrooms" spread out spores that can pop up in hours in the right humidity. I prefer to grow em in other places than my grow room though lol.


----------



## Corbat420 (Oct 22, 2009)

think2toke said:


> Well just like plants "shrooms" spread out spores that can pop up in hours in the right humidity. I prefer to grow em in other places than my grow room though lol.



LMFAO realy? so the mycelium needs no time to develope? a mushroom just pops up like a plant? THATS A LIE.

mycelium takes around 2 months to develop, and around another month on top of that to actualy fruit. i've been growing psylocybon cubensis for years, ive NEVER seen one pop in less than 2 months.

http://www.shroomtalk.com/forum/index.php?showforum=18 heres a good place to start if you actualy wanted to start growing them.....



mushrooms will grow in pots, as long as the spores are in the soil........ but chances are that they wont survive....... and if they do then its probably bad for your weed being in that environment....


----------



## think2toke (Oct 22, 2009)

^^^^^^
WTF? two months fucken yea right. 3 weeks and you have plenty of colonization. I also ment when already colonized rocket scientist.

Take it easy anus.


----------



## Ace Smoking (Nov 14, 2009)

So what happened with this. I'm having mushrooms pop up in my soil. However it seems to be an isolated case in a pot where I mixed FoxFarms soil with Miracle Grow. They were some dirty bag seeds that I didn't care about giving 100% nice soil. Humidty ranges from 50-65%. If you really need pics, you're probably an idiot because it's not hard to imagine. No, these are not psychedelic. If your only experience with mushrooms is with psilocybin, then don't bother weighing in. Growing parameters for different species can vary tremendously (IE: humidity, substrate moisture, temps)... Really mushrooms growing in potting soil isn't uncommon and shouldn't pose a problem to plants other than being an eyesore. In fact they can usually be more beneficial than detrimental. I'm still interested on how your grow went though


----------



## First time growing (Nov 14, 2009)

svchop889 said:


> i have a mushroom growing on my lap. wow this story is exciting


 
LOL XD priceless


----------



## gangjababy (Nov 14, 2009)

you are overwatering your soil, let it fully dry out in between waterings


----------

